
When a rewrite isn’t: rebuilding Slack on the desktop - _bxg1
https://slack.engineering/rebuilding-slack-on-the-desktop-308d6fe94ae4
======
AJRF
"All data access had to assume a lazily loaded and incomplete data model"

While this sounds good, in theory it leads to gross animations and horrific
skeleton outlines which slow you down more than an initial load. I which they
stated they do this for the workspaces and use cases that needed it rather
than what it sounds like (this will be everywhere)

------
Deimorz
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20499200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20499200)

~~~
RyanGWU82
This is a different article, going into more of the technical details of the
desktop update. The other post is for a more general audience.

~~~
_bxg1
OP here: they're the same article. This one is just under Slack's own domain
name instead of medium.com.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Yep, I misspoke -- I thought the other one had been pointing to the public
announcement at [https://slackhq.com/introducing-a-more-efficient-slack-
deskt...](https://slackhq.com/introducing-a-more-efficient-slack-desktop-
experience).

This is indeed a dupe.

